# One of my O gauge stone arch bridges that I made



## ilovebridges (Dec 2, 2014)

This is a five arch single track stone arch bridge that I hand crafted and hand painted. It is made of pink building foam, and is 5' long.
Additional photos of it can be seen on my website:

http://www.jcstudiosinc.com/BlogShowThread?id=772


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice!

I believe the correct name is 'viaduct.':appl:


----------



## ilovebridges (Dec 2, 2014)

Thx, Bob, you may refer to it however you like.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice job, well done. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous!!!


----------

